# Uber "Big Summer Promotion"



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Just received this text message from Uber Seattle:

"uberX: Starting TOMORROW we're running a big summer promotion to get you more riders (25% off for all uberX trips). YOUR FARES WILL NOT CHANGE, and we expect demand to be off the charts!"

No other details so far.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It will be clear on the first invoice you see. I dunno why they don't give them a 25% discount on the NEXT ride a person takes - more of a hook I Would have thought. A blanket 25% off gives riders the impression there is a lot of margin on the jobs you do, when there isn't.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

http://blog.uber.com/uberXsummerSEA

They posted the details on their local blog. They are saying 25% off all rides for a limited time. That it will be reduced on the receipt they will get.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Welcome to the UberX penny rides service! Where 4 passengers can be ferried
across downtown with air conditioning, bottled water, mints, and phone charging for just $4.00!!!!

*"WHEREVER THIS SUMMER TAKES YOU, UBERX WILL ALWAYS BE THE CHEAPEST RIDE IN TOWN."*

This type of hard-sell advertising brings out the entitled, non-tipping dregs into your vehicle.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been trying to brainstorm a way to cut my costs. I noticed that the 32 pack of larger water bottles is actually cheaper than the 24 pack of little ones...So it would be cheaper, but here's my secondary thinking: I wonder if the bigger bottles would actually be 'restrictive' in a way: Like, the average rider wouldn't actually opt for one that they didn't think they could keep...But then again, most of these cheap bastards that take my water are actually weekend night riders with 4/5 of their closest pals shouting in the back of my vehicle. Perhaps I'll just cut them out for certain crowds altogether...Young people don't tip anyways. MOST people don't tip anyways...I was thinking of placing some sign "Uber no longer includes a tip/tipping mechanism, so if you experience overwhelmingly good service, use cash..." or something...But in the end i'll always be getting screwed up in the front seat. Oh well.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

While the Lyft people often provide extras, according to the customers, it appears the Seattle UberX folks mostly don't. So far having a clean car and a welcoming personality along with good routing is doing okay for me with Uber. Lyft customers get tootsie pops as an option, however often results in tootsie wrappers on the floor.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I don't offer any free stuff beyond an iPhone charge. I'm at 4.83 with 93 trips.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you happen to be an attractive female? Not being sexist, just wondering...


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I've been trying to brainstorm a way to cut my costs. I noticed that the 32 pack of larger water bottles is actually cheaper than the 24 pack of little ones....


The best price I've found for water (I'm also in the Boston area) is Costco. If you are a member, you can get a 48-bottle case of 1/2 liter Poland Spring bottles for $4.59 (just under 10 cents a bottle). Let me know if you're not a member and you want me to get you a case or two


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn that's a sweet price! I may just join up with Costco...I'm thinking the only location is in Everett? Thanks for the kind offer...If it's too expensive to join right now, I would absolutely reciprocate if you'd pick me up some of that...MAN, if uber would start up the veterans 'break' that they rolled out in Chicago I would seriously jump right back on their dick...http://blog.uber.com/chiveterans
But, since I constantly prepare mentally for the worst deal, I'm thinking Boston Uber won't 'dissapoint' me by being cool. Nautilis, if you can recall how much a Costco membership is, let me know.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> if you can recall how much a Costco membership is, let me know.


$55


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Do you happen to be an attractive female? Not being sexist, just wondering...


I am a friendly female. I don't think I'm ugly, but I am overweight, so not everyone is apt to find me attractive. I just do my best to be friendly, helpful and get my clients to their destination as efficiently as I can.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Joanne. 
I think my 'attractive female' inquiry regarding your high ratings was regrettable, so..Sorry.. 
That being said, people are dogs, so I could see them both creeping on a lady and also rating them higher based on looks and such.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I think the ratings that clients give vary largely with demographic and region. For example, some have said here that people in Boston are stingy with both ratings and tips. I find within my own community, different age groups rate differently. Also, the time of day you're working is a factor.

Also, my car is very roomy, comfortable and smooth. Clients often comment on this. So maybe that is part of it. I've had clients get in and say something to the effect of "thank god it's not a Prius."


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Re: attractive female driver, I'm at 60 year old woman with 700+ trips and a 4.84 rating. But my car sparkles (clean) and my routing efficient. I also take hints (want to stare at your phone during the entire trip, okay with me).


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I would absolutely reciprocate if you'd pick me up some of that....


I'm happy to purchase case(s) of watah for you (and any other Boston area Uber/Lyfter). You can't go wrong for 10 cents a bottle and will be well received during the hot summer months. I'm planning on working this weekend. If I get a rider that takes me out to the Everett area I'll fill up the trunk. Feel free to PM me.

Joanne: Riders compliment my ride as well and say to me that I will be getting 5-stars because of my car.


----------

